# It´s started



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Spring is just around the corner.
The weeping willows are also bursting.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought it was going to be about a Hose Ban.

Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

raynipper said:


> I thought it was going to be about a Hose Ban.
> 
> Ray.


Ha ha ,very ha. :grin2:


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our pussy willow is out too Jan 

Not yet the leaves but the velvet balls ,tête-à-tête are flowering , and I have a large bowl of hyacinths just coming up to bloom, brought them inside today 

Snowdrops are rubbish, just don’t seem able to get them to flower the following year even when planted in the “green “

Soon be fully Spring 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

All the willows seem to be the first to sprout.


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Our Apricot tree is full of bloom, just waiting to see if the Fig tree will flower, nothing on it yet.

All the Camellias have flowered but they have lost their blooms in the windy weather. Snowdrops, Daffs in abundance and in the greenhouse my Toms, peppers, Chillies, Cues, Courgettes, Squash etc. are all through waiting to be thinned out or potted on. 

Roll on Spring.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Saw a flock of grue today flying in the V formation, this is regarded as a sign that summer is approaching here in SW France as it was chucking it down in the tail end of Storm Dennis. 

For those reaching for the French - English translation, grue = cranes - I had to look it up when told this at an autoroute service station.

Apricots in full bloom, as are the plums and Mirabelles, the scent is incredible, I wish I could bottle it and export - it would make a fortune, much better than those stench canisters they call "air fresheners".


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Spring has been sprung a while here in Spain. The Almond blossom, coating the hills for miles around, is a joy to behold. Wild flowers are out in abundance. The farmers are hard at work pruning the vines and tying them in. 
When at home I find Spring very frustrating  It flatters and then recedes. I am so impatient for summer that I almost wish Spring would not happen and that I could wake up one day to summer!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Later this month the hills above Algarve are covered in yellow Mimosa.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> Spring is just around the corner.
> The weeping willows are also bursting.


Yes Jan you're right.:grin2:

Terry


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well nothing covered here

The daffodils , pussy willow are making a comeback, slowly, step by step

And they so remind me of me and Albert 

We too are making a come back slowly 

We are so tired, no longer able to to say all will be fine

But the rats have returned to the pond 

They will survive and I guess so will we 

They are family, and we have a magnificent family that surround us 

Tonight we made pancakes

Well Albert did

I never make pancakes 

There are many things I never do, he does which is possibly why we have survived 55 years of marraige 

Sandra


----------

